# UK Soap and Drama Discussion > Hollyoaks > General >  Ashley Taylor Dawson aka Darren Osborne was in band Allstars

## Abbie

Sorry I know this sounds very old, but I SO did not know that he was in that cheesy pop band!!!!! Im shocked  :EEK!:

----------


## di marco

haha did you not?! i found that out ages ago and found it funny at the time!

----------


## Abbie

I burst out laughing as well, but Im so shocked!!!!!!!

----------


## di marco

i saw them when i was on hols one year, they were staying in the same hotel as me and me and my sis were very loudly taking the piss out of them and they were only sitting a few tables away! so when i found this out i had to tell my sis! im thinking working on hollyoaks is a much better job!

----------


## Abbie

Lol, its just I used to love them and went through a period of idolizing them  :EEK!:

----------


## di marco

haha lol i wouldnt admit that if i were you! though i did watch the tv show they did.......................

----------


## Abbie

Lol dont worry it lasted for a week cos I was in guides and we went to this big concert where loads of bands play and they sang a few songs

----------


## Curly19

You Can See Some Of There Vidoes On YouTube

----------

